

Parse and React, a Shared Chemistry - pspeter3
http://blog.parse.com/2015/03/25/parse-and-react-shared-chemistry/

======
rabc
I'm in love with React and starting to use it everywhere. Should I already get
worried it will be deep tied to Parse?

~~~
pspeter3
I don't think so. I think the model is generally applicable. They have these
hooks for Relay which is Facebook specific and now Parse. I also believe that
we'll end up using them at Asana for our LunaDb integration.

